# Two Men on a Bus



## q3131a (Dec 12, 2006)

A bus stops and 2 men get on. They sit down and engage in an animated conversation.

The lady sitting next to them ignores them at first, but her attention is galvanized when she hears one of them say the following:

"Emma come first. Den I come. Den two asses come together. I come once-a-more! Two asses, they come together again. I come again and pee twice. Then I come one lasta time."

The lady can't take this any more,

"You foul-mouthed sex obsessed pig," She retorted indignantly. "In this country, we don't speak aloud in Public places about our sex lives.

"Hey, coola down lady," said the man.

"Who talkin'abouta sex? I'm a justa tellin' my frienda how to spell 'Mississippi'."

$5.00 says you're gonna read this again


----------



## ultramag (Dec 12, 2006)

Where should I send the 5-spot Q?


----------



## q3131a (Dec 13, 2006)

Just hold on to it for me. I'll swing by and pick it up. I'll buy beer with it to go with the BBQ.  :D


----------



## meowey (Dec 13, 2006)

I owe you a fiver!

ROFLMAO

Meowey


----------



## icemn62 (Dec 13, 2006)

Come out west to get another fiver, and I will buy the beers.


----------

